# Boat Advice-Best boat for Inshore & Offshore



## reelcrazy (Jul 5, 2014)

I know this will get a lot of different opinions, but I would appreciate any advice on what kind of boat I am going to buy. I do like to go offshore occasionally, will fish inshore primarily as well as the bays, etc from time to time. What is the best size or range of size that would fit what I want to do? Also what particular equipment would you suggest? I really do appreciate any advice and thoughts on this. I am new to the forum, but it is great to learn as well as get a good laugh from time to time... thanks again. 


*ReelCrazy

**Matthew 4:19 **And Jesus said to them, “Follow me, and I will make you fishers of men.”*
*PS: It is also OK (and good for you) to Fish for Fish!!! *


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Do you need to grill on it, water ski behind it and should it have underwater capability?


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

How much are you looking to spend?


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

Here's another factor; price range?


----------



## panhandleslim (Jan 11, 2013)

Just bustin' your chops Crazy. 

Mostly in the bay...sometimes further out. Something in the 22 ft.-24 ft. range. Pretty good flare on the bow to take you offshore. Need a GPS/Bottom machine. Probably a combo for you. You have to have a trolling motor if you are after trout and redfish. A tower with upper helm would be nice.


----------



## DawnsKayBug (Jul 24, 2013)

Yellowfin 24 w/ tower. Hybrid bay/offshore boat. About $120k new.


----------



## fishnhuntguy (Feb 8, 2012)

*Let me know too*

I sold my last boat year of the spill. Not because of the spill but due to lack of time and having an expensive asset sitting there depreciating. Thinking of taking the plunge again in a year or two. I would look at a 22 bay with a T-Top maybe a Tidewater, Seafox, Seahunt, NauticStar ect.. Get something with a decent V. Stay away from the skiffs and such as offshore you would get punished. A neighbor just got the 217 NauticStar. Looks to be a nice well made boat. After tax title license and electronics it was $39K. More $ than I would like to drop. :yes:


----------



## badonskybuccaneers (Aug 19, 2013)

The great debate.... Kinda depends on what you want to sacrifice. Want a decent boat for inshore- flats or bay boat. But want to head offshore... Deep V hull? 
Maybe this will help. 
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f32/there-perfect-boat-293137/?highlight=Boat
http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/f21/boat-advice-280353/?highlight=Boat

And a word from Mark Davis about one of my favorite boats...
http://youtu.be/7h21u8vWyss
Got one of my own, if you want to see what it's like after you make your move here, give me a call.


----------



## 153 Large fish (Nov 30, 2013)

I think the biggest consideration is how shallow do you want to be able to fish. ..They can all go in deep water, but you need a bay boat for the flats...personally I have a deep v Palm Beach (looks just like a cape horn) I use it for offshore, the pass or anytime I take the kids, because it's big, wide and safe...I also have a ranger bass boat for flats and rivers etc...it's really hard to have one boat that does it all...i know a Lotta folks go offshore in Bay Boats, but if the weather gets bad it could get scary quick...my next purchase is a 36 volt I pilot trolling motor for my offshore boat....it could open up more artificial fishing from the bigger boat...gotta get it before the big reds school up this fall


----------



## Captain Woody Woods (Oct 2, 2007)

63' weaver or an 80' bayliss. Like a boss.


----------



## jim t (Sep 30, 2007)

24' Pathfinder...

Jim


----------



## weedline (Aug 20, 2011)

big issue is do u want to offshore fish or inshore bottom and troll with that i mean do u want to go past the edge many will do a good job in the bay to 20 miles if u are careful if u want to go offshore meaning the nipple or further to blue water fish u want a deep v hull with 2 motors and this will limit your inshore fishing but u will be fine around the bridges the pass or any water over 4 ft less with some hulls


----------



## floridays (Oct 2, 2007)

Wirelessly posted



Captain Woody Woods said:


> 63' weaver or an 80' bayliss. Like a boss.


Offshore your set with either one of these for sure. If you want to fish the flats you just have to hit the shallow water with some speed and fish till your tired. When your ready to change spots, call everybody you know with a boat to pull you off the ground. 

Seriously thought, the 24 Yellowfin is bad ass if you can afford it. If not, get a Blazer Bay.


----------



## Hook (Oct 2, 2007)

How far OFF SHORE are you talking about? It will make a difference.


----------



## Splittine (Nov 24, 2007)

I'm fixing to list a fully loaded out like new 24 Yellowfin if interested.


----------



## tkh329 (Mar 14, 2012)

26' Calcutta catamaran. But really, we can't give you much help without more information. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## reelcrazy (Jul 5, 2014)

Thanks to everyone who offered good advice... even to the "chop busters" ha, ha.... seriously, very good information. I now need to decide, deep V or bay/flats type hull. I will be buying a well kept, well maintained used boat.. can't afford and really don't want to spend what a new boat would cost. Thanks to all for their expertise... 

PS: Panhandleslim.... "Do you need to grill on it, water ski behind it and should it have underwater capability? "
Yes, glad you mentioned those things... I also really wanted to use on highway (paved only) and occasionally would like to fly short distances as well... Crazy

*ReelCrazy

**Matthew 4:19 **And Jesus said to them, “Follow me, and I will make you fishers of men.”*
*PS: It is also OK (and good for you) to Fish for Fish!!! *


----------



## baldona523 (Mar 2, 2008)

The 19-24 ft bay boats are fantastic do everything boats. But if you prefer to fish offshore more often and don't have any friends with bigger boats, just remember that you can easily get a $500 kayak or wade fish the bay and flats while you HAVE to have a boat for offshore. 

Honestly I would almost always recommend to get a boat that is great at something, and then make some friends with boats that are great at other things. As good and bad to the bone as a 24 ft yellowfin is at a lot of things, it is really not great at any one thing. If I was to pick 1 boat for any specific task it is not really a bay boat. Given that they are incredibly and probably the most versatile of any boat, so maybe if I had to pick a great boat at being versatile that would be a bay boat. 

My only point is that if you are hardcore about pursuing one species or a certain type of fishing, I'd recommend buying a boat for that purpose and make some friends with boats that are good for the other things. Otherwise you will always be looking for a different boat.


----------



## rr4611 (Aug 8, 2014)

I have a 19 foot EdgeWater that gives the best of both sides. 11" draft, deep vee, very seaworthy boat, great for bays or a 10-15 + mile run out. You should be able to find a 5-7 year old 188 in great condition in the $23-$35 range depending on the year and options on it. A 19 foot Edgewater will handle like a 22 footer. I don't know what you're looking at spending.


----------



## doradohunter (Aug 8, 2010)

Pm me, I sell Contender, Edgewater, Nor Tech, Donzi, Crevasse Bay boats and Fountains. I've got one tat will fit your needs I guarantee it.


----------



## GASeminole (Aug 15, 2011)

reelcrazy said:


> I will be buying a well kept, well maintained used boat.. can't afford and really don't want to spend what a new boat would cost.


If you are requiring something with warranty left on motors, you may find that, due to the improved market over the last few years, people are selling used boats for almost what you could get your own (you picked out every detail) new for, with full warranties. 

I bought a used 2007 model boat in 2011 for $30K, put about 450 hours on it over the last 3 years, and just sold it for $34,500 last week. 

Once you figure out exactly what you want, I recommend pricing it new, just so you have perspective on the used prices. Rates are low now as well for financing if you need it.


----------

